# Nauticat 33?



## brett737cap (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi All,

I am considering the purchase of a 1984 Nauticat 33 and would appreciate any information anyone has on these boats. Ive done what internet research I can, as well as searched these and other forums. They seem to be well-loved boats by their owners, much-maligned for sailing abilities by many others. Yes, I know it is a motor-sailor, that it is slow, and that it is not a "true" sailboat. I'm ok with that, as we were considering going fully to the dark-side and going with a small trawler/tug, so this is a nice compromise. My last boat was a 50' Cutter and it just got to be too much upkeep and expense, plus I had to keep it at a marina because the draft was 6'. I have 5' at a dock behind my house, and want something I can keep right there for easy access. 

We live on the Potomac river, so will mostly be using the boat for Chesapeake Bay trips, with maybe a trip down the ICW and out to the Bahamas one day. My wife is new to sailing, I have sailed since 2007. I have lived on a 46' sailboat for a few years, and have single-handed every boat I have owned quite a bit. I am looking for a small boat with a big cabin, which can be easily handled. I don't care about going fast, but I do want a sea-kindly motion. I had never considered the Nauticats before, but after looking at this one at the suggestion of a friend, I started researching them more and think it may fit the bill. Any additional info anyone has as to what I should look, specific to the Nauticats, before making an offer for and any gotchas is appreciated.


----------



## Wes (Mar 27, 2016)

Can't say for sure but I suspect you'd want to put up a sail as a steadying sail, the boat may roll a bit without it. Since you've been on the Bay, you're aware that in the summer, the air is a bit light...


----------



## brett737cap (Dec 25, 2013)

A steadying sail always helps. Definitely familiar with the hot, dead air on the Chesapeake in summer. A big iron genny helps with that. The nauticat is appealing because I figure I will probably motor a fair bit in the summer, and the pilothouse will allow me to get out on colder days when the wind is blowing enough to move a boat that heavy, while staying somewhat out of the weather at the same time.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

I can't offer anything specific but I have always liked Nauticats about 30 yrs ago there was one next to my dads boat , it must have been a big one because my dads boat was a Grand Banks 42 . A friend of mine has a Fisher 29 ketch , it is a motor sailor . He has had it for a long time , he has turned it more into a sailboat by getting in his words real sails for it . I have been sailing with him many times and seems to sail just fine by me . I think it was in the 2015 Single Handed Trans Pack there was a Nauticat .
Singlehanded Transpac 2016 ? San Francisco to Hanalei ? The 20th Edition


----------



## brett737cap (Dec 25, 2013)

Markwesti said:


> I can't offer anything specific but I have always liked Nauticats about 30 yrs ago there was one next to my dads boat , it must have been a big one because my dads boat was a Grand Banks 42 . A friend of mine has a Fisher 29 ketch , it is a motor sailor . He has had it for a long time , he has turned it more into a sailboat by getting in his words real sails for it . I have been sailing with him many times and seems to sail just fine by me . I think it was in the 2015 Single Handed Trans Pack there was a Nauticat .
> Singlehanded Transpac 2016 ? San Francisco to Hanalei ? The 20th Edition


I like the Fishers a lot, but not many of them around that are for sale in the States. They are very popular in the UK, where that pilothouse comes in handy!


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Brett , are you looking at Kitti or Rainbow ?


----------



## brett737cap (Dec 25, 2013)

Markwesti said:


> Brett , are you looking at Kitti or Rainbow ?


Neither.... looking at Naut So Fast in Kinsale. It was close to my house so I thought I would just cruise by and take a look one day, but wasn't expecting much, as the listing and pics were not that great, and I knew it had been sitting there for quite a while. I was pleasantly surprised, especially after doing my own "mini-survey" and going through every nook and cranny, examining the rig up close, and sounding the hull with a plastic mallet. Mostly it just needs cosmetic attention on the outside, but the mechanicals and interior appear to have been well-maintained. Of course, it has been sitting for 2 years, so a good professional survey and sea trial should uncover any easter eggs.

I may go look at those others later this month though.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

I like Rainbow .


----------



## brett737cap (Dec 25, 2013)

Markwesti said:


> I like Rainbow .


She looks nice and we will probably go have a look at her to see if she is $25K better than Naut So Fast. I figure I can put $15K and some elbow grease into the one in Kinsale and have a nice boat, providing there are no hidden surprises. A good survey should tell me that.

If distance were not an object, Serenity, in the Great Lakes, looks very well kept. I found the PO's blog and he did a lot of work on her.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

brett737cap said:


> ...providing there are no hidden surprises.


There are always hidden surprises.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Looking good I like the over head .


----------



## brett737cap (Dec 25, 2013)

SVAuspicious said:


> There are always hidden surprises.


Yes, yes there are. Hopefully not too bad though.


----------



## brett737cap (Dec 25, 2013)

Headed to look at Rainbow and Stern Mistress in Deale, MD today. They are approximately the same vintage as the one I have looked at near me, so it will be interesting to compare as they are both listed at $25k higher.


----------



## brett737cap (Dec 25, 2013)

Markwesti said:


> I like Rainbow .


I looked at Rainbow today but was not impressed. The mechanical and bilge area were dirty, pilothouse wood not nearly as nice as the one I have been looking at near me. I just didn't get a feeling of "well-kept boat". Definitely not worth $25K more.

I also looked at Stern Mistress. Better kept, but also not $25k better. Pilothouse wood indicated some leaks as well, though engine was very clean. I didn't like the layout though. No Dinette area below.... it was all galley. Also, the teak deck on both was a little better but not much.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Forget about Rainbow , bad Rainbow , Rainbow no good . Well, all leaks and stains aside how do the engine hours compare ?


----------



## brett737cap (Dec 25, 2013)

Markwesti said:


> Forget about Rainbow , bad Rainbow , Rainbow no good . Well, all leaks and stains aside how do the engine hours compare ?


Lol... All 3 boats are around the 2000 hour mark. Both of the more expensive boats had AC, one had dinghy davits, none have generators. The one I've been looking at is already wired for a small Honda generator with a box on the afterdeck to put it in. Plus it had new fuel tanks put in a few years ago, as well as a complete electrical re-wire. It also has an Espar diesel heater with central ducting for heat, so it wouldn't be too big a job to add an AC unit I figure. All 3 boats have teak decks in about the same condition.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

2,000 hrs ? That's not very much . The Ford Lehmann is a very good engine , my dads Grand Banks 32 had one . What is hull speed on the NC 33 ? From what I remember the GB was around 8-9 kt. , at about 7.5 that engine ran so smooth it would put you to sleep .


----------



## brett737cap (Dec 25, 2013)

Markwesti said:


> 2,000 hrs ? That's not very much . The Ford Lehmann is a very good engine , my dads Grand Banks 32 had one . What is hull speed on the NC 33 ? From what I remember the GB was around 8-9 kt. , at about 7.5 that engine ran so smooth it would put you to sleep .


Not sure of hull speed. My guess is about 7.5 -8ish. Its a big engine for that size boat, and I read somewhere that one owner said the engine could push the boat past hull speed....


----------



## wrwakefield (Nov 18, 2015)

Brett,

When searching for our Nauticat 43 a few years ago, I had also researched the 33's a bit. In case you aren't already aware, there are at least 2 [possibly 3?] different hull designs in the era you are searching in. [e.g., full keel, modified fin, #3...? if there is one- I don't recall...]

The Nauticat Owner's Group on Yahoo will have all those answers and more...

Here is the brief history of the models and release years.

Best wishes finding the right boat for you!

Cheers! Bill


----------



## brett737cap (Dec 25, 2013)

wrwakefield said:


> Brett,
> 
> When searching for our Nauticat 43 a few years ago, I had also researched the 33's a bit. In case you aren't already aware, there are at least 2 [possibly 3?] different hull designs in the era you are searching in. [e.g., full keel, modified fin, #3...? if there is one- I don't recall...]
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill. The one I am looking at is the full-keel, shallow draft. Perfect for me, as I have only 5' depth behind my house.

I signed up for the Yahoo group and got an email saying I was approved, but still can't access the discussions. Not sure what I am doing wrong.... any ideas?


----------



## wrwakefield (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi Brett,

It sounds like you have narrowed down your focus... now for the patience to wait for the 'right' vessel to be available...

RE: Nauticat Owner's Forum. Perhaps there is a slight delay or a verification email with a date link? Otherwise I would apply again and indicate the issue as the moderators will see you application.

Best wishes on both counts.

Cheers! Bill


----------



## brett737cap (Dec 25, 2013)

wrwakefield said:


> Hi Brett,
> 
> It sounds like you have narrowed down your focus... now for the patience to wait for the 'right' vessel to be available...
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill,

I think I have found the right one. The wife and I went to look at it again yesterday, and I have already been back to it 3 times now (its on the hard and open, and both the broker and owner said to go by and look at it whenever I want). I've gone through it with a fine-toothed comb now and looked at every system I can as much as I can. Now its just a matter of getting a deal and then a good survey and sea trial.

I'll try the yahoo group again.

Cheers.....


----------



## brett737cap (Dec 25, 2013)

Bought the boat and got her home. She is in remarkably better shape than I would've thought for a boat that sat on the hard for 4 years. Apparently, even though she was out of water, she wasn't abandoned, as the owner came down and did regular maintenance on her. Survey came out as "Above average" for her age. I'm very happy with her. The new name will be Azul. She is now happily docked behind our house. Now the refit starts!


----------



## wrwakefield (Nov 18, 2015)

Congratulations, Brett!

Have a ball getting her ready for your future adventures.

She has great bones and will go anywhere you care to take her.

All the best.

Bill


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Mmm, I like these nauticats ,I think the admiral would be comfortable in one than the racer cruiser types,a pilot house type is better for cruising I think..... Good luck and enjoy the refit..?..on your new to you boat..azul is a fine name...Ralph


----------



## Damien Kemens (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm a bit late to the game here, but thought I'd pipe in. 

I actually bought rainbow (now Nautilus) in April. I'm not sure what kind of work was done between when ya'll saw it and I bought it, but she's a damned fine boat. For a 30 year old boat, I'm actually quite impressed. There are no leaks on the top and bilge stays pretty dry. 

Sure, there are some kinks in the system but our largest problem right now is a slight air leak in our fresh water system. 

We just moved aboard in prep for our trip south (icw) after the hurricanes. I can't imagine what kind of boat would pass as good, but we're very, very happy with her. Sure, I would have preferred a true blue, but the wife fell in love with the pilot house and that was that. 

If anybody has any questions about her, feel free to ask! The boat, not the wife.


----------



## Plinkfloyd (Aug 23, 2018)

brett737cap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am considering the purchase of a 1984 Nauticat 33 and would appreciate any information anyone has on these boats. Ive done what internet research I can, as well as searched these and other forums. They seem to be well-loved boats by their owners, much-maligned for sailing abilities by many others. Yes, I know it is a motor-sailor, that it is slow, and that it is not a "true" sailboat. I'm ok with that, as we were considering going fully to the dark-side and going with a small trawler/tug, so this is a nice compromise. My last boat was a 50' Cutter and it just got to be too much upkeep and expense, plus I had to keep it at a marina because the draft was 6'. I have 5' at a dock behind my house, and want something I can keep right there for easy access.
> 
> We live on the Potomac river, so will mostly be using the boat for Chesapeake Bay trips, with maybe a trip down the ICW and out to the Bahamas one day. My wife is new to sailing, I have sailed since 2007. I have lived on a 46' sailboat for a few years, and have single-handed every boat I have owned quite a bit. I am looking for a small boat with a big cabin, which can be easily handled. I don't care about going fast, but I do want a sea-kindly motion. I had never considered the Nauticats before, but after looking at this one at the suggestion of a friend, I started researching them more and think it may fit the bill. Any additional info anyone has as to what I should look, specific to the Nauticats, before making an offer for and any gotchas is appreciated.


Excellent boat! Ive restored one over the last three year period. They do draw 5.5 so you need to be aware of it. Mine has the standard Ford Leahman 90 and it's a beautiful beast of a motor. 160 gallons of fuel! Sails just fine and easy to handle because of the ketch rig the sails are small and easy to deal with. Easy to single handle.


----------

